# Wutdouguyzthink????



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im considering getiing these heads--they should fit with a little help..

http://infinitipartsusa.com/Product.asp?Productid=1435

And these corners....

http://www.nis-knacks.com/products/...alth_lamps.html

I want sort of a semi-stealth look up front. Do you guyz think the corner might be too dark for the heads???

BTW my ride is White with Black rims...so U can try and understand the look IM going for.

OR SHould I just stick with what I know works......

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthre...&highlight=halo


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok thats the look i waqnted to go for...

i want to get rid of the black rims /stealth corners/projectores painted black... with black altezza and black center pc.....


go for it imo it would look good


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *ok thats the look i waqnted to go for...
> 
> i want to get rid of the black rims /stealth corners/projectores painted black... with black altezza and black center pc.....
> 
> ...


I dont get it...you're saying U want o get rid of-did U mean U want to get.......

Oh and BTW Im going with the smoked black center piece and Alteezas too all to go with the Black rims I already have and All new Super white paint.....

But which do think would look better G20 head or Halo with Stealt corners


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sorry i meant the white rims i wanted to get rid of.....

the question i think is witch would look better with you g20 swap...
the halos or the g20 heads?


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

mp2050-what will you do with the gaps left from the smaller light assemblies? (namely where the top curves in toward the grill)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well if I decide to go with the G20 head than Ill let the body shop get to work at it...to fill in the gap--shouldnt be to hard.

But I think I like how the Halos and stealth look in black more...

IM still not getting any opinions from U guys on which is better..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i know this pic really isnt that good but this is how the projectors will look with the corners.... this is the look i am shooting for nis knacks pic


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn didnt know it would come out that big.....

btw those rims are what i would like....WOW


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

holy poo on a stick!
is there any way you can find out whose car that is?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i knew you guys would like that one..... 


wide boy kit is the best...
i odnt like the stock grill though


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I think those heads and corners are a ILL look...

Now I dont think thats a wide body kit. I think he just had fender flares added. But Im not sure. DAMN now that I think about those flares could work out nice for me.

Ive seen thease pics B4 but I cant remember whos ride it is..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

he also added some thing to the doors witch looks good also...

but i want a look like that...with the projectors/corners...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HEY selrider if werent for U I wouldnt even have a thread here....lol U must be as bored as I am


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah maybe someone can photoshop how your car would look with the g20 swap /black projectors/stealth corner...

i like the white/black look....

btw i am just sitting here at work trying to look busy....lol


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *yeah maybe someone can photoshop how your car would look with the g20 swap /black projectors/stealth corner...
> 
> i like the white/black look....
> 
> btw i am just sitting here at work trying to look busy....lol *


LMAO.....yeah me too-Gottal LUV your job right..

But yeah If any photochopper does see this please post and Ill give sum links so U can put a pic together for me...


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

I love the way the body looks. Does any1 know what size rims those are or how much of a drop? What kind of body kit is that?


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *damn didnt know it would come out that big.....
> 
> btw those rims are what i would like....WOW *


 Those look like Konig Rated Rs.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Nevermind...it's an Erebuni kit. Any1 got a hookup on those?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i would like that kit...i think it would look nice in white... i think that car would of looked better with tinted wimdows...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *damn didnt know it would come out that big.....
> 
> btw those rims are what i would like....WOW *


They're Volk TE-37s, and they aren't cheap. They sure are nice, though!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah but are those 16" or 17"


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Jaggrey said:


> *Nevermind...it's an Erebuni kit. Any1 got a hookup on those? *


Actually that's the Stillen 14 peice kit, consists of, bumper, sides, rear, door panels, fender flares. Erebuni sells all but the door panels.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thats what i want the door panels... imo the kit looks good with them


----------

